# Herbstliches Fahrtechniktraining Eppstein



## mathias (24. Oktober 2011)

*Wann:* Sonntag 30.10.2011 11:00 Uhr WINTERZEIT 

*Wo:* Eppstein /Ts. Bahnhof http://www.tripwolf.com/de/guide/show/186484/Deutschland/Eppstein/Bahnhof-Eppstein

*Wer:* Jeder der Lust hat vor dem Winter noch etwas für die Technik zu tun

*Was:* Die Bliebten.. Bremsen, Kurvenfahren, Gleichgewicht, Rädchen vorne hoch, Rädchen hinten hoch, Überfahren von Hindernissen (..nein, nicht den Kollegen) Spitzkehren, Kanten usw. usw.
Je nach Teilnehmerzahl und Wünschen.

*Wie lange:* ca. 3 Stunden anschließend lecker Kaffe und Kuchen.

_Helmpflicht, Protektoren und Flatpedals wenn vorhanden, Gäste auf eigene Gefahr_


Wetter wird top, trotzdem *Absage bis 9:00 Uhr am Sonntag*.

Freue mich
Mathias


----------



## Ripman (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich wage es mal: ERSTER !!!

Protektoren für die Haxen und Flats besitze ich, vielleicht kann man ja für "Bedürftige" wie mich, die Clubausrüstung bemühen?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> ... vielleicht kann man ja für "Bedürftige" wie mich, die Clubausrüstung bemühen?


vielleicht spendet jemand einen eierbecher


----------



## Ripman (25. Oktober 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vielleicht spendet jemand einen eierbecher



Darüber sprechen wir uns noch ....


----------



## Kokomikou (25. Oktober 2011)

Dabei....die ZWEI !!

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Luzie (25. Oktober 2011)

Als Nr.3 dabei... 

Jetzt seid ihr dran, ihr bösen Spitzkehren


----------



## Adra (25. Oktober 2011)

Fahr' auch mit.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## wunjo (25. Oktober 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl Nr.5...und lebe auch
bin dabei

Jörg


----------



## yvonne283 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich versuche auch zu kommen. 

LG Yvonne


----------



## Pythonmania (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
wäre das auch was für CC-Hardtails?
Protektoren müsste ich irgendwo ausgraben...

LG Volker


----------



## rübi (26. Oktober 2011)

Auch dabei.

bis dann,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel1981 (26. Oktober 2011)

Waldi (Windhund): dabei
Marcel: auch dabei


----------



## mathias (27. Oktober 2011)

Pythonmania schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre das auch was für CC-Hardtails?
> Protektoren müsste ich irgendwo ausgraben...
> 
> LG Volker



Hi Volker,

ja auch mit einem Hardtail geht das. Protektoren wären nicht schlecht, ersparen vielleicht die eine od. andere Schramme.

LG
Mathias


----------



## Pythonmania (27. Oktober 2011)

Super...
Ich bin dabei, vieleicht bringe ich noch jemanden mit!


----------



## rumblestilz (27. Oktober 2011)

Dabei beim Technik-Trainer-Meister-Überfahren! 
Frank


----------



## nicoleII (27. Oktober 2011)

Super Idee! Das kommt wie gerufen! Habe Techniktraining dringend nötig, wie ich letzen Sonntag eindrucksvoll bewiesen habe ... 



Ripman schrieb:


> ...
> vielleicht kann man ja für "Bedürftige" wie mich, die Clubausrüstung bemühen?


Fänd' ich auch gut, da ich keine Protektoren besitze...

Ich freu mich!
Nicole


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme auch mal zum Technik-Trainer-Meister und lausche seinen Ratschlägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (28. Oktober 2011)

...ich glaube ich habe ich gestern beim Bier  auch zugesagt?  Bin dabei...

Bezüglich Protektoren: Die Club-Protektoren sind aktuell bei Achim und damit in Mainz. Vielleicht kann jemand aus dieser Ecke einen Zwischenstopp einplanen (vorher natürlich mal bei Achim anrufen...) 

Wer Protektoren Größe L benötigt, kann sich auch gerne bei mir noch ein paar abholen, da meine Transportkapazität auf dem Rad beschränkt sind. Let`s talk about...


----------



## Ripman (28. Oktober 2011)

Achim will dazustoßen. Jedenfalls hab ich mir bei ihm ein paar Schützer reserviert und hoffe, dass er auch dran denkt )


----------



## mathias (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube auch, der Peter hat zugesagt.

Wäre prima wenn mich noch eine(r) unterstützen könnte.
Sind doch recht viele Teilnehmer geworden.

Da hab ich ja voll Streß

Protektoren wären klasse

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## hirrsson (28. Oktober 2011)

ich bin auch dabei, inkl. meine Frau


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2011)

wäre schon mal interessant.. 

ich überlege mal 

Wo übt ihr?


----------



## Achim (29. Oktober 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Achim will dazustoßen. Jedenfalls hab ich mir bei ihm ein paar Schützer reserviert und hoffe, dass er auch dran denkt )


 
Latührlisch! 

Das Club-Schützer-Köfferchen passt nicht mehr in das Auto, falls jemand noch Platz hätte, ja dann ...
kann das Köfferchen gerne am Sonntagfrüh in Kostheim abgeholt werden.
Ansonsten bringe ich die drei vorbestellten "Actionsets" mit.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## mathias (29. Oktober 2011)

So, bin eben in Eppstein rumgekurvt und habe für 15:00 Uhr einen Tisch in 
der "Weiten Welt" reserviert (geht natürlich auch früher, nur zur Sicherheit und wegen des Kuchens).
Die Info für einige die nachkommen wollen.

@Achim und Peter ist der Club-Vorstand dann beschlussfähig?
@Silke, sie (die Spitzkehren) sind gewarnt

Freue mich
Mathias


----------



## Achim (29. Oktober 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> So, bin eben in Eppstein rumgekurvt und habe für 15:00 Uhr einen Tisch in
> der "Weiten Welt" reserviert (geht natürlich auch früher, nur zur Sicherheit und wegen des Kuchens).
> Die Info für einige die nachkommen wollen.
> 
> ...



 die K-Frage ist geregelt, Bonsai hat sich bereiterklärt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2011)

welche Spitzkehren fahrt ihr?

Kaisert. oder J-Kopf?

bzw. wie wäre das  auf der Singeltrail skala ungefähr einzuordnen?


----------



## mathias (29. Oktober 2011)

Gebe im Forum nur ungern genaue Ortsangaben.

@Achim K-Frage Kuchen? Das würde ja wieder zu Bonsai passen

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie muss ich das verstehn?  Ich glaub wir haben morgen gespraechsbedarf


----------



## Achim (29. Oktober 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> Gebe im Forum nur ungern genaue Ortsangaben.
> 
> @Achim K-Frage Kuchen? Das würde ja wieder zu Bonsai passen
> 
> Mathias



Kuchen wär auch in Ordnung, das "K" steht aber für das Köfferchen!


----------



## hirrsson (29. Oktober 2011)

kann man dort eigentlich irgendwo gut (und umsonst) parken??


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

Am und hinterm Bahnhof....alle kostenlos


----------



## rumblestilz (30. Oktober 2011)

Absage.  Bei mir reichts wegen meiner Erkältungsrestsymptome vielleicht gerade so für ne kurze Reha-Runde im GoWa.
Frank


----------



## toslson (30. Oktober 2011)

noch ein Platz frei ? komme dann gerne


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Oktober 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Absage.  Bei mir reichts wegen meiner Erkältungsrestsymptome vielleicht gerade so für ne kurze Reha-Runde im GoWa.
> Frank



Du wieder mit Deinen Krankheiten.
Ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung.


----------



## hirrsson (30. Oktober 2011)

Wir müssen leider absagen... Nächstes mal sind wir aber dabei..


----------



## rumblestilz (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Du wieder mit Deinen Krankheiten.
> Ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung.



Danke. Is im Moment aber auch zum K ..... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (30. Oktober 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Danke. Is im Moment aber auch zum K ..... :kotz:




Ja Schade

GB
Mathias


----------



## toslson (30. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Am und hinterm Bahnhof....alle kostenlos


Dir *Gute Besserung *

wie besprochen hier der Link für die Maus für Rechthandverletzte

http://www.pc-maeuse.de/pc-maeuse-m...ender/evoluent-vertical-mouse-4-lefthand.html


----------



## M-T-B (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke an Mathias für diesen herbstlichen und fahrtechnischen Ausritt  
Und was haben wir heute gelernt: 
Tubless ist voll cool  - Danke für den Schlauch 

Dem Patienten an dieser Stelle: Alles Gute


----------



## Ripman (30. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön! Hat viel Spass gemacht und ich glaub, ich hab auch was gelernt 

@ Bonsai: Lass mal hören, wie es Dir ergangen ist und wie es Dir so geht.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## hirrsson (30. Oktober 2011)

hoffentlich kommt es wieder.. möchte gerne dabei sein


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

hi also.....radiuskoepfchen im ellbogen gebrochen....diese woche noch op mit einsatz einer platte

danke fuer die genesungsgruesse

special thanks an tosl und ariane, besonders an sie fuers in die uni bringen und fuers ertragen meiner labbereinlagen 

wir sehn uns 

bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (30. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> hi also.....radiuskoepfchen im ellbogen gebrochen....diese woche noch op mit einsatz einer platte
> 
> danke fuer die genesungsgruesse
> 
> ...



Hallo Bonsai,
dann können wir uns ja gegenseitig die Bike vorlese wenn wir in der Uni liegen.
Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ripman (30. Oktober 2011)

@Bonsai: Glück im Unglück, gottseidank!! Im ersten Moment dachte ich ....

Gute Besserung!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Werner (30. Oktober 2011)

Aua, Aua, da werden unliebsame Erinnerungen wach, schließe mich den Besserungswünschen an, hoffentlich bist du schnell wieder fit!

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Hallo Bonsai,
> dann können wir uns ja gegenseitig die Bike vorlese wenn wir in der Uni liegen.
> Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



 gute Idee wann musst du?


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> gute Idee wann musst du?



Ich darf am Do. einrücken. Ich hoffe das ich dann auch gleich operiert werde. Letztes Jahr habe ich noch einen Tag rumgelegen bis ich dran war.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## wunjo (30. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank. Wieder etwas dazugelernt bei herbstlichen Temperaturen und lecker Kuchen danach.
Alles Gute an Bonsai und viel Spass euch beiden beim gegenseitigem vorlesen und schnelle Genesung.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

ich warte auf den anruf, soll aber auch naechste woche sein...man sieht sich also


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

Der Herr und Meister erklaert und seine Juenger hoeren gespannt zu  und dann mit Vorfuehrung


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

Spitzkehren mit Spass


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2011)

und dann diese Huetten.....ein Schelm wer boeses dabei denkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke Mathias und Achim für das Techniktraining, es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was dank einer guten Erklärung auf einmal möglich ist... 

@Bonsai, ich wünsche dir Gute Besserung, danke für interessanten Fotos...


----------



## mathias (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke an Euch das Ihr den weiten Weg auf Euch genommen habt und ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spass
Danke an Achim für die Ünterstützung

@Bonsai Mann so ein Mist. Hoffen es geht schnell. Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst ...

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> hi also.....radiuskoepfchen im ellbogen gebrochen....diese woche noch op mit einsatz einer platte...



Du machst sachen. hoffe das dauert nicht so lange. gute op, uni klinik... *ichsagnix*

@waldi: Du hast doch gerade erst. ebenfalls gute besserung.


----------



## Achim (31. Oktober 2011)

*Spaß* hat es (trotzdem) gemacht - Danke dafür. 

Der einzige "Zwischenfall" des Tages verlief noch einigermaßen glimpflich, wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann, denn die "Auffindesituation" ließ zunächst anderes vermuten. 

Kontrolliert und besonnen wurde Erste Hilfe geleistet. Die Begleitung ins Krankenhaus wurde organisiert und man konnte meinen - die haben da eine gewisse Erfahrung.  

Das habt ihr toll gemacht! 

Und wie uns U. immer sagt: *Gute Besserung!*

*Fahrtechnik* gab es auch. 
Absätze, Kehren, Hindernisse, Treppen, Abfahrten und natürlich - Anstiege galt es zu bewältigen. Armen beugen, Arme strecken, Gewicht verlagern, zentrale Position, Absteigen im steilen Gelände, Bremsen ... unermüdlich und erfolgreich wurde geübt. 

Und weil Mathias noch einen Tisch im Bahnhofs-Bistro reserviert hatte, schmeckte der Kaffee, Tee und Kuchen besonders gut. 

In diesem Sinne
bis demnächst


Achim


----------



## Kokomikou (31. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Mathias.

Solche Technikeinlagen sind doch immer wieder gut und kann man gar nicht oft genug üben. Gibt Sicherheit und löst so einige Blockaden.

@ Bonsai: gute Besserung, vor allem eine gute OP, damit Du schnell wieder dabei sein kannst.

Gruß an alle und bis zum nächsten Treffen.

Lutz


----------



## nicoleII (31. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein dickes *Dankeschön *an Mathias und an Achim (und an Peter)!  Das war eine tolle Aktion  und hat mich wieder ein Stückchen weiter gebracht   auch wenn ich noch einen langen Weg vor mir habe 
  Was den Ablauf bei dem 'Zwischenfall' angeht, kann ich Achim nur voll zustimmen! 
  @ Bonsai: Bin auch heilfroh, dass dir nix Schlimmeres passiert ist (warst ja gestern Abend hier im Thread schon wieder munter unterwegs) und wünsche dir eine erfolgreiche OP und gute und baldige Genesung!!! 
    @ Andreas: Dir natürlich auch eine erfolgreiche OP und alles Gute!!
  Grüße an alle und man sieht sich...
  Nicole


----------



## Mr Pogo (1. November 2011)

@ Bonsai: Wünsche Dir auch eine gute Op (wenn es denn sein muß) und eine schnelle Genesung. Scheint ja ein gefährlicher Sonntag zu sein dieser letzte im Oktober. Mich hat es da letztes Jahr erwischt.
@ Andreas: Dir auch eine gute Op. (Kommt das Eisen raus?)
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## toslson (2. November 2011)

,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



,


----------

